# Mosquito walleye



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

Planning a fishing weekend with a few buddies in early May. I've never really targeted walleye at Mosquito. As a matter of fact I don't fish Mosquito very often. Any advice on what to use? Morning or night? Are they in the shallow weed beds or deeper water that time of year? Any general advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lawman60 (May 17, 2010)

surfin4stripers said:


> Planning a fishing weekend with a few buddies in early May. I've never really targeted walleye at Mosquito. As a matter of fact I don't fish Mosquito very often. Any advice on what to use? Morning or night? Are they in the shallow weed beds or deeper water that time of year? Any general advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know a little about Mosquito Lake. May is a great month to fish Mosquito, but it's also a time of transition all over the lake. Early May should be post spawn for walleye, but water temp is what dictates where I start. 48-52 F, the walleye will still be at mid depth ranges with feeding runs into shallow water during low light times. Drift jigging with jig and minnow, or jig and a piece of worm is a good way to cover water until you find the bite. Post spawn fish will begin to binge about 10 days after the spawn. You can also look for per emergent weed beds and fish the edges. I do a lot of snap jigging on weed edges with 1/4 oz jigs and 3" swim baits. 

As the water warms and boat traffic increases, start looking for walleye on the walls of the main creek channel. You can still catch these fish jigging, but you'll start to notice most boats are trolling by then. I prefer smallish shad rap type baits. Here again, fish will move into more shallow depths during low light times. 

Night fishing is good throughout the month of May. 

This is just some real basic information for Mosquito, but it should get you started.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Many people could not catch a good amount of walleye at Mosquito Lake last year because the water was about 5 foot under its average. I did a lot better than I was expecting to do because of the conditions, this is my #1 lake. The only other lake that I really fish much at is Lake Erie. Always the best luck I had for walleye was two places in Mosquito Lake. The first place is directly across the lake from the state park entrance. You will see a big crane on land, and right in front of that that is a lot of good cover on the bottom where walleye like to be. The second best place is around the sunken bridge where the cemetery is. Early in the year jig tipped with minnow or worm. Later on in the year go deeper around these spots and troll hot n tots. Mosquito has always done better for me when I would pull out the inline planner boards. Hope this helps a little. :T


----------



## KeggER420 (Mar 10, 2013)

Stump fields + oddball jig heads = full freezers!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

KeggER420 said:


> Stump fields + oddball jig heads = full freezers!


I like that. 'Skeeter walleye, like Pymy walleyes, sure do love those stump fields. And in most of them, if you ain't getting snagged, you ain't catching fish. they also like weed beds, but seeing how low last year's water was, it's hard to tell what kind of shape the weeds will be in this year. 

Early in the year, I like to start on the north end. It's shallow and warms quickly. I don't know what kind of fishing you like to do, drifting, trolling, casting, but every one of those can and will work at one time or another. for our part, we're mostly drifters. Jig and twister, jig and minnow, floating jig heads, and crawler harnesses will all work, especially if you have a good, stiff, warm breeze coming from the SW. Mosquito seems made for pre-cold front fishing. We've caught fish from 12' to 15' deep on jigs and harnesses, to 4'-5' throwing jigs and minnows.

Speaking of stump fields, there is a major league one south of the west side of the causeway that is one of the most difficult spots to fish I've ever seen. There must have been a helluva forest there before the lake was made. It's only about 10' deep, but seems to hold walleye very well. My BIL and I were fishing there, and losing tackle left and right! But, if we could get a bait down for more than 10 seconds we'd get a bite!. After losing about 50 bucks worth of gear I finally hit on a solution. Slip bobbers! This allowed me to present a bait just above the level of the stumps, and I did quite well that day. always have those in my box now.

Last thing. Maybe go out and get a "Fishing Hot Spots" map of Mosquito. This will give you an array of spots to try, and you can start working out the puzzle that is fishing. Lots of luck this year.:B


----------



## surfin4stripers (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas! I really appreciate your help. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dmadorma (Jul 24, 2012)

Where do you get a fishing hots spots map for mosquito?


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

dmadorma said:


> Where do you get a fishing hots spots map for mosquito?


A downloadable Google Earth file containing all of the structure placements throughout Northeast Ohio is available by contacting the Wildlife District Three office at (330) 644-2293. Makes you wonder why they just to not have a link to it????

They just sunk some more spools at Mosquito on the 15th.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/Home/News/New...e-Success.aspx

The maps given to Linda(Causeway Bait) a few years back by the DNR had them on em. Check with her, she may still have some with those co-ordinates on them.

If Linda doe snot have the regular "hotspots" map, I have seen them in the rack at Walmart, but did not check the copy-write date.


----------



## broon76 (Mar 28, 2012)

Gandermountain had a rack of HotSpot maps for all the area lakes last weekend, I'm assuming they still have them. I picked up one for Mosquito and one for Pymatuning. Have to say the Mosquito map was much nicer. The pyma map was ok, but was disapointing after opening up the mosquito map.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> A downloadable Google Earth file containing all of the structure placements throughout Northeast Ohio is available by contacting the Wildlife District Three office at (330) 644-2293. Makes you wonder why they just to not have a link to it????
> 
> They just sunk some more spools at Mosquito on the 15th.
> 
> ...


Got the file but not sure how to open it with google earth. Any help? 
Thanks!


----------



## Bassmaster2013 (Mar 16, 2013)

Kames in Canton or Gummere Marine. $4.95. Just got one and had to blow the dust off. These are a treasure usually.


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Great post guys!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

FISNFOOL said:


> A downloadable Google Earth file containing all of the structure placements throughout Northeast Ohio is available by contacting the Wildlife District Three office at (330) 644-2293. Makes you wonder why they just to not have a link to it????
> 
> They just sunk some more spools at Mosquito on the 15th.
> 
> ...


Somethings wrong with the link Jim. First time I've ever seen the response- "Bad Response".


----------



## Big Doug (Apr 29, 2011)

North end in march/april. Then move to cemetery in may.

However, this year is staying cold so none of what I said will work this year...


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Big Doug said:


> North end in march/april. Then move to cemetery in may.
> 
> However, this year is staying cold so none of what I said will work this year...


Hey, I think that's still a good plan, we're just a couple weeks behind where we should be.


----------



## Bassmaster2013 (Mar 16, 2013)

Anyone know the water temp at Mosquito recently?


----------



## Khersh88 (Aug 20, 2011)

Temp at outflow is 33 was up to 36
But dropped again


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Pm sent surfin.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Ya the water is dirty and the temp today ranged from 36 by the causeway to 38 down by the dam.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

